# no puedo bootear gentoo

## johpunk

hace un par de dias decidi desconectar un disco duro done tenia instalado freebsd el cual estaba fallando mucho entonces para evitar un kernel panic a la hora de arrancar gentoo quite el soporte para las particiones usf y recompile el kernel, luego al intentar entrar a gentoo no me dejó, me salia exactamente el mismo error que sale en este post la opcion que dice ahi que se debe activar para evitar eso ya la tengo lista. pense que era pq al tener freebsd cambian el nombre de las particiones en mi caso gentoo paso de sda1 a sdb1. agarro un live cd hago un chroot pero al generar el fichero de configuracion de grub2 parece que no detecta el kernel que uso pq solo me dice 

 *Quote:*   

> Generating grub.cfg ...
> 
> No volume groups found

 

al mirar grub.cfg efectivamente no crea la entrada de gentoo, entonces copio el fichero que tenia de respaldo de grub.cfg y al reiniciar da el mismo error

 *Quote:*   

> VFS: Cannot open root device "sda1" or unknown-block(8,1)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:
> 
>  sda  driver: sd
> ...

 

pensando que es cosa de grub2 decido instalar grub-static luego de eso actualizo el kernel a la version 3.7.8 todo esto desde chroot, al reiniciar persiste el mismo kernel panic, pero con la unica diferencia que al final no sale la version recien compilada del kernel sino sigue saliendo la 3.7.7-gnu como si hubiese olvidado copiar el bzimage a /boot/kernel .

 alguna idea de que puede estar sucediendo? ya no se me ocurre nada mas para solucionar este problema.

----------

## Arctic

No entiendo demasiado bien lo que has explayado, pero creo que lo que te pasa es que tu sistema ha cambiado el modo de referirse a los discos, en el fstab lo puedes solucionar facilmente usando UUID, el problema es con grub.

En mi placa el disco duro que pretendo que albergue grub , lo tengo en el primer conector SATA , asi me lo reconoce con sda .

Salu2

----------

## cameta

A ver si está fallando el disco duro o la placa.

----------

## i92guboj

Una de las ventajas de usar grub es que no hay que andar con discos de arranque para cualquier cosa que pase. Simplemente edita la línea del kernel durante el arranque, en vivo, especialmente la ruta al kernel y el parámetro root. Recuerda que en grub puedes usar TAB para autocompletra los hdX de grub y los /dev/xxxxx de root=... lo cual es bastante útil en estos casos.

----------

